# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Shazam для Mac продолжает прослушивать даже в неактивном состоянии

## olejah

Версия приложения Shazam для Mac оставляет микрофон устройства активным даже после того, как пользователь отключил его. Несмотря на то, что, судя по всему, приложение не шпионит за пользователями, такое поведение может иметь некоторые последствия для безопасности.

Напомним, что недавно Патрик Уордл (Patrick Wardle), директор исследовательского отдела в Synack, предупредил, что вредоносные программы могут следить за пользователями Mac OS X, используя легитимные приложения, например, FaceTime или Skype.

Чтобы помочь пользователям, Уордл создал инструмент под названием OverSight, предупреждающий о том, когда веб-камера или микрофон становятся активными. Кроме этого, OverSight позволяет блокировать процесс, использующий камеру или микрофон и кажущийся подозрительным.

Как раз один из пользователей OverSight обнаружил, что приложение Shazam держит микрофон активным, даже когда оно отключено. Уордл подверг Shazam обратной инженерии и выяснил, что приложение действительно продолжает записывать звук даже после того, как было отключено. Однако данные в этом состоянии оно не обрабатывает.

«Несмотря на то, что Shazam действительно записывает звук даже в выключенном состоянии, я не нашел никаких признаков того, что эти данные как-либо обрабатываются или сохраняются. Тем не менее, мне не нравится приложение, постоянно использующее микрофон моего компьютера для записи звука. Поэтому я удалил Shazam как можно скорее» - пишет Уордл в своем блоге.

Исследователь считает, что вредоносная программа может использовать эту функцию для записи аудио с микрофона без инициирования самой записи.

Разработчики Shazam не видят в этом серьезную угрозу, но обещали решить проблему в ближайшие дни.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

